# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Phòng trà ca nhạc Thiên Sơn - điểm thư giãn lý tưởng cho bạn

## Xmanhn

_...Vào các đêm nhạc phòng trà, bạn sẽ được đắm chìm trong không khí âm nhạc đích thực, được nghe các bản nhạc mình yêu thích_ Phòng trà Thiên Sơn tọa lạc tại 65  phố Trung Liệt  – một con phố khá yên tĩnh ở trung tâm quận Đống Đa, Hà  Nội. Khi bước vào phòng trà, một thế giới khác như mở ra trước mắt bạn.  Một không gian rộng, ấm nhưng thoáng đãng với rất nhiều những vật dụng  trang trí mộc mạc mang hơi hướng làng quê Việt – sẽ làm bạn không còn  cảm giác mình đang ở giữa cái náo nhiệt đông đúc của Hà Nội.



 Phòng trà ca nhạc Thiên Sơn có 2 tầng. Tầng 2 cực rộng chính là nơi biểu diễn nhạc buổi tối hàng tuần:


*+ Thứ 4: Hòa tấu Guitar+Violin/Nhị*
*+ Chủ nhật: Hòa tấu Sáo + Guitar*

 Với sự thể hiện của các nghệ sỹ được yêu thích:

 - Thao “chim Sáo”

 - Tuyến “Phủi”

 - Hoàng “Cao bồi”

 - Hải “Chập”

  Đến với Phòng trà ca nhạc  Thiên Sơn, là đến với một không gian rất Việt, với những tách trà thơm  nồng ấm chắc hẳn sẽ làm bạn quên đi những mệt mỏi, lo toan của cuộc sống  hàng ngày. Không chỉ vậy, bạn còn được tận hưởng cảm giác thư thái,  lãng mạn với những nhạc phẩm trữ tình nhẹ nhàng, sâu lắng …

Địa chỉ cho bạn:

Phòng trà Thiên Sơn - 65 Trung Liệt - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
ĐT: 04.62755315
trathienson.com

----------

